# Vida just ate tons of catfood, help?



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

UGH. I just wokeup to my mom telling me that she was downstairs eating the cat food. THIS IS WHY I PUT HER IN MY ROOM WITH ME TETHERED TO HER CRATE, BECAUSE WHEN YOU'RE ON THE PHONE AND BAKING AND JUST YELLING AT MY DOG IT'S NO USE. 
Figured she would've picked up on it by me bringing Vida back in my room a few times. Guess not.
Anyways I think there was 2-3 cups of cat food down there. Now theres none. The amount bothers me, because that seems like a lot to me..
I know shes gonna have a huge tummy ache, and diaherra.. anything else I should watch out for?
I'm pretty worried now about her.. And I'm pretty sure I won't be feeding her dinner tonight.
Is there anything I can do (tomorrow morning or something) to help remedy this or make her feel better?


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

She should be fine.
My dog ate ALOT of it one time.
He just had some loose stools.
Dont worry, nothing life threating!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

The worse is that she will start meowing! 

No seriously, not a big problem, she might get a bit of gas from the strange food and some loose stools but mine have gotten into the cat food plenty of times. With no ill effects.


----------



## MajicForest (Aug 18, 2009)

Meow? here kitty kitty kitty !!!!
I love it, mine steal cat food as often as they can, no ill effects.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Don't worry! I use cat food for training treats. The dogs love it! 

What you don't want is the puppy eating "recycled" cat food if you know what I mean! Ick!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

When we go visit my parents, Stark goes immediately to the cat dish and gobbles it up. 

I fed my cats raw, so when he has the chance to see and eat kibble, cat or dog.. he goes for it.. lol.

He may have gas.. but that's about all..


----------



## gary72 (Dec 7, 2009)

one of my dogs use to eat the cat all the time , she was fine


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Hahah oh my gosh. Freaking out for nothing! (Well, i just woke up and wasnt in the mood to hear this!) She was fine, tummy ache for like 2 hours thats it.
NO side effects other than that.. she's made of steel =D.


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

I've never had a dog that didn't sneak cat food... Just watch out for gas and the squirts (and maybe some hungry cats!)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think cat food is fatty so she may get the runs but other than that I wouldn't worry. I use cat food for tracking and training.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

wait until she discovers the kitty box


----------



## pinx05 (Dec 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: gary-cone of my <span style="color: #CC0000">dogs use to eat the cat all the time</span> , she was fine


lol POOR CAT! jk

My dogs try to steal the cat food as often as possible. They just get a little gas if they eat a lot. I have to feed the cat at a higher level and my Chihuahua decided that she likes the cat food better, I have to stand and watch them eat or the cat eats the Chihuahua's food and the Chihuahua eats the cats... They are weird.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Denali has gotten into cat food AND cat litter the first time we went to a cat house. She's still here lol.
Thank god she wasn't interested in the cat... just it's poop.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

If it was dry cat food you'll probably just see some diarrhea for a few days. Now, wet cat food... ugh, that was the WORST diarrhea I had ever seen.


----------

